# Amf chopper bike?



## Motobike1940 (Aug 1, 2020)

Found this at a farm/garage sale.  Don't know much about it. What exactly is the proper name? Is this sort of original?  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Igotitbad (Aug 2, 2020)

That is an Aerobee Avenger 5. Looks very original to me, even the tires. Nice find


----------



## Motobike1940 (Aug 2, 2020)

Thanks for the info.  I was wondering about the tires. Never saw anything like that.


----------



## j69rr (Aug 2, 2020)

Cool find.


----------



## nick tures (Aug 3, 2020)

Igotitbad said:


> That is an Aerobee Avenger 5. Looks very original to me, even the tires. Nice find



i agree a friend has the same bike both his ands yours are identical and original


----------



## Motobike1940 (Aug 3, 2020)

Thanks for the help.  I have never seen those kind of tires before.


----------

